# Advice for Fiance's "baby fat" issues!



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

8 months ago my fiance had a baby girl with me, shes always moaning and getting seriously upset about her so called baby fat.

last night we started doing high rep sit ups, set after set, until the 'burn' occured (usually around 200)

But she wants to shift the fat, i recommended http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/mp_max_elle_true_diet this for her, as its high in protein, low fats + carbs.. as a meal replacement for breakfast and after workout.

Her sister recommended t5's lol, although it *may *work, whats the possibility of it shifting water weight and not fat itselfe?

any advice?

especially from people who have done this, or helped someone with this case before.

Thanks, russ.

*stats:*

*
*Age:19

Height: 5"3

Weight: 9st 3

BF: Unknown


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Im guessing if your after suppliments to assist shift it she allready does enough fitness ?

What kind of stuff does she do allready other than situps ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cut her food down, some t5s or another fat burner product, and lots of cardio.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

This may sound harsh, but get her to stop calling it 'baby fat'... it's not, it's just fat. I only say that as some women will use the term so they don't feel so responsible (which is fair enough), but this then makes them think it's harder to loose.

A set meal plan should do the trick, no particular need for sups (even whey). Get her to log what she eats on myfitnesspal.com, it will help her see where the extra calories are coming from. Of course some cardio (not sit-ups) will help, but not essential. Some sort of body-pump type class could help her push herself. Remember though, if she's not used to exercise then she will find the classes hard to begin with, so make her agree to give it a try for at least a month as many quit after one or two sessions.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I use myfitnesspal's app for Iphone, its actually pretty helpful. If possible try and get her to add her own food entrys as the ones allready on their can vary wildly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

In my view there's essentially 3 things for her to do in order to lose fat:


Be in a calorie defecit i.e. consume less calories than she needs

Up the cardio (perhaps 5 days a week)

Increase muscle with weight training - ideally compound exercises


Of course, a healthy balanced diet is needed so no cakes, biscuits etc.

I personally don't see the need for her to take proteins shakes etc...they are designed to be supplements and not meal replacements. She's not bulking and I presume she's not struggling to get enough protein so she doesn't need the shakes. And if she isn't getting enough protien then her diet needs looking at.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Katy said:


> In my view there's essentially 3 things for her to do in order to lose fat:
> 
> 
> Be in a calorie defecit i.e. consume less calories than she needs
> ...


Thanks for the reply, iv'e reviewed her Everyday diet and it seems very very low :\ yet ive been over and over it.

Heres the stats.

*Total Calories:* 1024.9g

*Total Fats:* 33.46g

*Total Carbs:* 116.46g

*Total Protein:* 43.78g

Now i dont know what the averages are *meant* to be for women, maybe 2000 cals P'day :\

So Maybe Stocking up the protein with Shakes and targeting her main area (stomach) with sit ups should help?

Help much appreciated anybody.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Russs said:


> Thanks for the reply, iv'e reviewed her Everyday diet and it seems very very low :\ yet ive been over and over it.
> 
> Heres the stats.
> 
> ...


whats your birds stats though ?

her protein needs to be higher and carbs lower almost swapping them fats are ok .

try am and pm cardio .

also post up couple pictures of her stood next to a door or something .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u cant target fat mate, sit ups are just time wasted when she could be exercising properly


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> whats your birds stats though ?
> 
> her protein needs to be higher and carbs lower almost swapping them fats are ok .
> 
> ...


*Stats:*

*Height:* 5"3

*Weight:* 9st 3 / 128lbs i think that is.

BF: Unknown

Average food intake daily:

Total Calories: 1024.9g

Total Fats: 33.46g

Total Carbs: 116.46g

Total Protein: 43.78g

so would you recommend the protein shakes from http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products...elle_true_diet with stomach exercises and cardio?

she wants stomach exercises to target that area, the rest of her body is perfect. skinny and nice


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Russs said:


> *Stats:*
> 
> *Height:* 5"3
> 
> ...


i would lower carbs to around 60g up protein to 130g leave good fats where it is roughly then add in compound exercises and half hour cardio 6 days a week .


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> In my view there's essentially 3 things for her to do in order to lose fat:
> 
> 
> Be in a calorie defecit i.e. consume less calories than she needs
> ...


Not to stel thread here, but just a quick thanks to Katy here, as im in same situation with my fiance :thumbup1:


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> i would lower carbs to around 60g up protein to 130g leave good fats where it is roughly then add in compound exercises and half hour cardio 6 days a week .


Thanks ewen.

I'll be making her a program on paper after work, otherwise she would forget. :lol:

Can you believe iv'e spent more time looking at her lifestyle and her diet than my own? she doesnt understand how lucky she is, or how she wears the pants in the relationship  :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Swap the carbs and protein numbers and it will be a lot better.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She drink much alcohol on a daily basis?

Most birds that I know that eat Fvck all but are still overweight tend to drink a lot of vino too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

She drink much alcohol on a daily basis?

Most birds that I know that eat Fvck all but are still overweight tend to drink a lot of vino too.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Smitch said:


> She drink much alcohol on a daily basis?
> 
> Most birds that I know that eat Fvck all but are still overweight tend to drink a lot of vino too.


she isnt overweight at all, shes really skinny, some muscle too.

yet after pregnancy, her belly has 'sagged' and now its really getting to her.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Russs said:


> she isnt overweight at all, shes really skinny, some muscle too.
> 
> yet after pregnancy, her belly has 'sagged' and now its really getting to her.


Fat and loose skin are two different things though. Her skin has basically been stretched out and will take time to get bag to how it was pre child birth.

Some women suffer worse than others from this, I'd suggest going to the doctors and seeing what they recommend as it's probably something they get asked about frequently.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Fat and loose skin are two different things though. Her skin has basically been stretched out and will take time to get bag to how it was pre child birth.
> 
> Some women suffer worse than others from this, I'd suggest going to the doctors and seeing what they recommend as it's probably something they get asked about frequently.


Another hurdle to get across right their -.-

why dont i just give up on her lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Russs said:


> Thanks for the reply, iv'e reviewed her Everyday diet and it seems very very low :\ yet ive been over and over it.
> 
> Heres the stats.
> 
> ...


Strenghtening her core muscles is always a good thing IMO, especially after child birth, but she'd need to do a lot more than just sit-ups in my opinon and although stronger core muscles may improve her shape, it won't have any affect on the fat/lose skin covering her tummy.

Unless she's bulking and/or can't get enough protien from her daily diet, I don't see the need for protein shakes - but then others may disagree.

For women it's supposedly approx 2000 kcal but that all depends on a woman's height, composition, metabolism and activity level. Her calorie intake is low IMO, espeically if she is active, which can have a negative impact on her muscle mass. I remember when I used to workout pretty intensely but struggled to gain muscle because I was undereating - within weeks of upping my daily intake I gained muscle weight.



Smitch said:


> Fat and loose skin are two different things though. Her skin has basically been stretched out and will take time to get bag to how it was pre child birth.
> 
> Some women suffer worse than others from this, I'd suggest going to the doctors and seeing what they recommend as it's probably something they get asked about frequently.


Exactly. If she's 'skinny' yet has excess skin around her tummy then it doesn't sound like she needs fat loss. If the skin is irrepairably stretched then she should maybe see a Dr and see what her options her...depending on how bad it is, she may want to consider surgery. Another thing is what's happened to her abdominal muscles due to pregnancy, which again would need to be looked into by a Dr.

I would like to add that above is just my opinion...people may well disagree


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Russs said:


> Another hurdle to get across right their -.-
> 
> why dont i just give up on her lol


Is she reluctant to see a GP? If so, could you go with her? Some GP's can be very dismissive so if she's reluctant in the first place it may help to have your support when seeing a GP so that if you get one who isn't very helpful you can push to see someone else and help her not to give up.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

After reading all this I would say her calories are too low, no need for shakes esp expensive 'diet shakes' they usually have some kind of stimulants in them which will affect her mood + if she is breast feeding this is not a good thing.

I would agree that she sould up her protein but via food rather than shakes and maybe slightly lower the carbs - make sure she has enough good fats as this is another thing that will affect her hormones! but some good quiality omega 3 and have her take 10 or 20g a day as this will help with fat loss, hormone regulation and her skin.

Some exercise that she enjoys a few times a week would be a good thing also, walking, running some kind of box fit class etc - as long as she enjoys it she is likely to stick to it and with feel the benefits both physically and mentally. also as Katy has said some core work will help her.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

There is evidence that people on extremely low calories will not lose any more weight I think this is due to cortisol. Just a thought.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 

shes got a routine set starting on monday (ocd on her part lol)

and the doctors will be booked asap


----------

